# GPS tracking bobtails and dugites in Perth



## Asha1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm a PhD candidate at Curtin University in WA studying the impacts of urbanisation on reptiles using bobtails (_Tiliqua rugosa_) and dugites (_Pseudonaja affinis_) as models. One of my projects is studying how living in backyards and bush remnants in the city affects bobtails and dugites. To do this I'll be GPS tracking them across the city to gather spatial data and create habitat and movement maps to overlay on maps of Perth.

One really cool thing I'm trying is affixing external GPS trackers onto the tails of dugites - something that has only really been tried once about 20 years ago.
Right now I'm fundraising to buy enough GPS trackers - they're a bit pricey, but they're reuseable! In return for any donations, I'm offering unique rewards, such as the chance to sponsor a bobtail or dugite.

Have a look at my Kickstarter page here: 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ashleighwolfe/perths-urban-reptile-ecology-tracking-reptiles-in

It has a neat video explaining what I aim to do, and a lot of information. I'm getting into the field this summer with my first set of tracking data due for reporting in March of 2015.

Feel free to ask any questions, and I'll happily follow up with my results and updates when I'm in the field.

Cheers!
Ash


----------



## varanophile (Sep 12, 2014)

I hope you don't mind me reposting this on the bluetongueskinks.net forum. 

Also looks like you have made it on to The Reptile Report - http://thereptilereport.com/tracking-reptiles-in-the-city/

Good luck!!!


----------



## Asha1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Absolutely, thanks for the interest. I didn't realise I was on the reptile report. Cool!


----------

